# University Challenge



## Stickleback (9 Feb 2010)

The only question I got right in last nights University Challenge. It went something like this:

Haemoglobin and Chlorophyll are identical molecules if you replace the Iron in Haemoglobin with which element?

5 points for the first correct answer.





















.


----------



## spill50 (9 Feb 2010)

That would be Magnesium


----------



## Stickleback (9 Feb 2010)

5 points.


----------



## spill50 (9 Feb 2010)

Yeay!


----------



## chilled84 (9 Feb 2010)

magnesium??


----------



## chilled84 (9 Feb 2010)

I got it right lol.


----------



## plantbrain (9 Feb 2010)

http://4e.plantphys.net/article.php?ch=0&id=76

And 

Plants/algae can use a Fe containing hemoglobin as well to quench O2 where it's not desired and can cause damage.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2010)

Just thought I move this to a more appropriate section 

Sam


----------

